# She botched my hair.



## luvsic (Feb 12, 2009)

I went to the famed Toni&Guy yesterday with a full head of hair, it was beautiful and long and had taken me a YEAR to grow out. I wanted a beautiful change, so I brought in this picture of SJP in:







sleek, sexy, sophisticated. Guess what the girl does? She chops the whole f*cking monty off. It is maybe 1.5-2 inches past my shoulders, but layered like hell so it appears short. It looked fine when I stepped out of the salon because she put a shit-ton of products in it and blew it out, but when I woke up the next morning I looked like a boy. I feel like I lost all my femeninity, she took off at least 5-6 inches that took me a YEAR to grow out. I am completely devestated.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not upset about shorter hair. I'm upset that the style she cut is hideous and now I can't do anything about it because I can't afford extensions. I would call and complain but I stupidly acted like I liked it yesterday so I don't know what I could say today without sounding like I have a split personality. (from sweetie to raging biatch) 

*How long will it take for it to grow back, do you think, to where it was? (right in the middle of my boobs..) another year? I pray to God no...anything I can do to make it grow faster? 

Any other advice or horrid haircut nightmares to share?*


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Feb 12, 2009)

You are still within your rights to complain you liked the finished product with the products in it , if she didnt say you have to use these products to have it look like this then I think you got a wrong look at the finished product, If it does not look like what you brought in then you can maybe ask for some advice on how to style it to look exactly what you want it to look like


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 12, 2009)

Ahhh I am so sorry this happened...But don't stress out to much about it and make yourself feel worse than you already do...I would let them know I was not pleased and probably would not have paid for it....She was probably too busy looking at SJP's boobs in that picture....But anyway...I bet you look gorgeous...show us a picture!!  Did you explain to her the length you were looking for and how short not to go?


----------



## ClaireAvril (Feb 12, 2009)

How long it will take it depends on the person. You can always try to take vitamins and look up other ways to get hair growing a bit faster. No guarantee it will though.
I would call the manager and just tell them the situation and see what they can do.. maybe you can get a more experienced stylist to change it up a bit.
If not.... it will grow back in time.. but for now do what you can now to get it to a style you like and don't stress about it.


----------



## pdtb050606 (Feb 12, 2009)

I agree with what everyone has said, I too had a hair disaster at Tony & Guy. The guy cut my sides out and it has been 4 years and they have still not grown back! I recently got some wonderful advice from the ladies here on Specktra to take Biotin. I got mine from Target and they were about $1.50. I would def talk to the mgr though to see if they can help you with a style you could deal with while it grows out.


----------



## Angelcorrine (Feb 12, 2009)

Sometimes it takes awhile to learn how to style a new haircut.  Hopefully you will get the hang of it in a few days.  I agree with the suggestion of Biotin to make it grow faster.

However I would be pissed if a stylist cut my hair short without asking me or even telling me that they were going to.  Not cool at all.  I would complain about that to the salon, definitely.  I'm so sorry that this happened to you.


----------



## ShesAFoxyLady (Feb 12, 2009)

Well to be honest, it doesn't sound that much shorter than the photo & if it looked okay when you left the salon, is it just that you haven't learned the knack of how to style it yet? Complaining about how long it will take to grow back to the original length is irrelevant, as you asked to have it cut shorter - so surely you only need it to grow a couple of inches if that, to the length you requested? If you wanted it the length it was in the first place, you shouldn't have asked for it to be shorter!

You say that its past your shoulders - in which case, its actually _longer_ than the photo you supplied her with!

I understand if its a bad cut its not a nice feeling, and maybe she has done the layers a little short but it does seem a bit unfair to be complaining because its shorter than the original length - when that's what you asked for?!


----------



## luvsic (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShesAFoxyLady* 

 
_Well to be honest, it doesn't sound that much shorter than the photo & if it looked okay when you left the salon, is it just that you haven't learned the knack of how to style it yet? Complaining about how long it will take to grow back to the original length is irrelevant, as you asked to have it cut shorter - so surely you only need it to grow a couple of inches if that, to the length you requested? If you wanted it the length it was in the first place, you shouldn't have asked for it to be shorter!

You say that its past your shoulders - in which case, its actually longer than the photo you supplied her with!

I understand if its a bad cut its not a nice feeling, and maybe she has done the layers a little short but it does seem a bit unfair to be complaining because its shorter than the original length - when that's what you asked for?!_

 
I honestly didn't really like it that much when I left the salon, I thought it was fine but not really what I wanted, and me being a pushover I just pretended like I was extremely happy (this is such a bad habit, I hate myself afterwards when I do that.) But when I woke up the next morning it really settled in and I then realized how much I didn't like it. I want to grow my hair back out because I miss it now. I felt like I could be more versatile with it in terms of styling, and while short hair is cute, this style is not. Before I got it, I didn't really think of how long it would take to grow back/that I would miss my long hair so much because this was a completely impulsive cut. Which also ended up being a mistake.


----------



## luvsic (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks for all of your advice ladies. I will def. look into Biotin...is it safe though? I don't have much knowledge on it, and pdt, are they just pills you can buy in the vitamin area? :/ 

tish i dont have a camera sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so i can't show a picture..but man just trust me on this one, it's not pretty. and LOL about the boob comment...I know right? Woman must be wearing a major push-up bra cause in SATC she is fl-at. 

pdt ughhh i'm sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 seriously I know some people say don't stress about bad haircuts, but this one really changed the way I looked overall and it's not one of those "it will look the same in two weeks" type haircuts either. How is biotin working for you btw? Have you seen good results?

angelc, the thing was, I asked her if my hair would just dry nicely and I wouldn't have to style it as much, and she said yes. So I didn't buy any products cause I don't like to put a lot in my hair. Little to my knowledge did I know it didn't dry nicely at all even when I parted it the way she told me to. I was def. pissed, and really upset when the next morning it just looked nothing like what I wanted in any way, shape or form. The girl was just unqualified, she was really young and I don't think she knew what she was doing that much, but this was my first time at T&G and I had a lot of trust in them. Too bad I just got a bad stylist.


----------



## ShesAFoxyLady (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luvsic* 

 
_Before I got it, I didn't really think of how long it would take to grow back/that I would miss my long hair so much because this was a completely impulsive cut. Which also ended up being a mistake._

 
Fair play. I know how horrible it is when you are 'put on the spot' so to speak, and don't want to complain but at the same time you know you're really not happy with it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've had a terrible haircut years and years ago (much worse than yours, if its any consolation, I had my long hair chopped off completely - as in about a couple of inches!). That was horrible.

Sorry to hear you're still really unhappy with it. Is there any way she could style it to make it a bit more suitable for you? If so, may be worth going back to the salon. If not, hopefully it will grow again soon - it's really not *that* short, although I know it will feel it to you


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 12, 2009)

Draw up the courage and go back to the salon and ask for the manager.  Take with you the picture you showed the stylist and a picture of what your hair was like before if you have one.

Tell the manager exactly what you were looking for and that you are very upset at how it actually turned out.  If nobody ever raises such concerns, stylists who would benefit from some more supervision and training never get it and clients never get what they want.

Good luck!


----------



## Asela88 (Feb 12, 2009)

luvsic..heres something that might make you feel better..last summer I was in europe and realized my bangs needed to be trimmed so I go to a salon that my cousins were saying was good..(btw my hair was almost up to my belly button at the time layered with side bangs)..so I go in there and the lady doing my hair goes..oh you need a trim and i knew i did but i was hesitant because ive been going to the same guy since i was like 10 to cut my hair and I didnt want to try anyone new...but after telling me 1000 times my ends look horrible i gave into her and told her she can TRIM and I said less then a inch because i dont wanna notice that its been cut...she pulled my hair back and was going at it..thing is i was realizing shes taking a while...i glanced at the floor and saw so much hair..I almost had a heart attack..so I tell her to stop and let me see wahts shes done because i couldnt tell since she pulled my hair back..she brings it up front and it was maybe as long as your hair right now about a inch pass my shoulders...I started being a bitch to her like what did u do..and she was giving me an excuse that my hair was soo damaged..guys ive never dyed my hair and get a hair cut regularly i knew i was due for one..not 10 inches off..so im furious and i tell her i came for my bangs and u didnt even trim my bangs and she goes im gonna do that next..she grabs my bangs in one hand cuts..my bangs were probally a inch long...OMG! it was horribe! lets just say my bangs were pinned back for 2 months..and i went home crying HAHA!...now its grown out alot but this was a over a year ago still not at the same length since then but i can look back and laugh now :-/ lol..and so will you..so if you feel shity about ur hair think about 1 inch bangs and realize you look great lol..woo that was way to long of a story


----------



## Asela88 (Feb 12, 2009)

and P.S..the lady that cut my hair was the owner of the salon!!!


----------



## LostinBubbles (Feb 12, 2009)

I am anti-Toni & Guy! They're overpriced and rarely listen to what you actually want. They turned my hair bright flippin PEACH once. Oh my, it was horridly bad. What was worse, they told me to come back in three day so they could fix it!! Three days I had to walk around with peach hair! 

I gave them another chance a few years later, and similar to you, the stupid woman hacked more than half my hair off. It was suppose to end a couple inches below the sholder, but she took it up a couple above my shoulder instead. So yup, I was sportin' the boy look too. I found texturizing products helped tremendously and I could style it ultra cute, with some effort.

My hair grows ULTRA slow, so it took about two years or so to get it to where it is now, just above my boobies...lol. I have heard Mane n' Tail Shampoo works great to help it grow faster, as well a pre-natal vitamins (available at walgreens/cvs). Sounds silly, but a co-worker swears by it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just remember, it will grow out....


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Feb 12, 2009)

Yup I think you should still call and complain. If anything, maybe the stylist can give you a styling lesson so you can learn how to make the most of what you have. I know it's not a perfect solution but it would make the style easier to live with, I think.


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 12, 2009)

i'm not a massive fan of toni and guy either. i went in to get some highlighst - i'd had highlights before but wanted to treat myself so thought that toni and guy were meant to be super good. however i got one colour of blonde put in and when it was dried it looked grey! grey!!!!! i paid £110 to get grey highlights!!!

i not have an amazing hairdresser and the salon owner always does my hair. i have 3 types of blonde put in and she cuts it perfectly (if i say i want a trim that means 1/2 and inch!!!) and she even slowly cuts my sweeping fringe just so she doesnt do it shorter than i want. she is absolutely the perfect stylist. but it took me like 4 years to find her!!


----------



## Mabelle (Feb 13, 2009)

i find that the "prestigious" salons sometimes give the worst cuts!
My hair was past my shoulders, but i wanted a big change. I frequently went back and forth between growing my hair long and cutting it short. I wanted to go back short, and really wasnt scared of how short it would be. I was recommended a stylist. Firstly, this salon thinks theyre uber high fashion. I had an appointment booked, and they were busy doing a photo shoot, so my stylist waltzed in a hour late. I was literally getting my stuff to leave as he came in. Anyway, i let it slide. I showed the stylist a bunch of pictures, telling him what i was going for (short, around ear length, choppy, something i could play around with). He Kind of insulted all the pictures i brought. He was really rough with with his clips, digging them into my scalp and scraping it. Anyway, i was getting nervous about the cut, so i started watching really closely, and he was doing all these weird things, leaving really long layers. I figured i would wait till the end of the cut, and then he's like "Oh, do you like how i'm cutting both sides of you're hair different ways? Neat huh?" I said "No, not really. I can't tell where you're going." I seemed to crush his ego a bit, so he kept quiet. Anyway, At the end of the cut he gave me a really A symmetrical cut, which didnt have an even transition in the back (one side was like half an in longer) and he left 2 or 3 random long rat tails!!!! there was one near the back on my neck and one behind one ear. 
I had been saying i didnt like them during the whole cut, but he kept saying he wanted a "feel" for my hair. At the end he asked if i liked them. I said no, please cut them off. he says "oh yea, don't be afraid to let me know!"  Uhhh i just did. He cut them slightly shorter. I asked him again. Again he just cut them a bit shorter. Finally i said it was fine, cause i would fix it at home. 
The cut cost me 70$. No discount for the waiting an hour. Plus i felt i had to tip because the receptionist was my friend's sister. I didn't want them to be like "Wow, you're friend didn't even tip." And make things awkward for her.

This guy seemed to have an ego. I found out he was making me wait because he was eating lunch. Everytime other employees would walk by there were all kissing his ass saying this likes "Awesome colour job!" (i did the colour) or asking for his approval. I think because of that he felt he could do wahtever. Also, because i had purple hair i think he thought i was some 16 year old emoish kind into mullets. So not my thing!


Anyway, my hair was REALLY short, so it took forever to grow out (why i dont want to cut it now!). But it wasn't a bad road, you get some neat styles and lengths going on in between.


And that is my novel.


----------



## minni4bebe (Feb 13, 2009)

OMG! I went to toni and guy for 3 years. Never had a problem. One day, I go in to get my bob trimmed. It was like rihannas before she went super short. Well, somehow I ended up with a freaking MULLET!!! That was almost a year ago and I am still trying to get it back in shape! Truth is, they are mostly a sort of rock and roll kind of place and alot of the time, they do what they want!


----------



## ashley8119 (Feb 13, 2009)

Wow, I am so sorry. I know exactly how you feel. This happened to me right before I started high school. So you can only imagine my horror, having to start high school with hair that looked short and puffy [think Benjamin Franklin]. My hair was long and blonde (below mid-back in length). I wanted a few inches taken off, and long layers cut in...I decided on long layers because I can't part with my long hair. But I got the opposite of what I wanted. She cut it to my shoulders, and put really short layers in it. The shortest layer started at my lip, and the longest layer was at my shoulders. It was horrible. I said I liked it, but cried when I got home. So I've been there. I'm sorry this happened to you, I know the feeling.


----------



## autumnschild (Feb 13, 2009)

well in the picture her hair is the length they gave you. maybe she thought you wanted it exactly like the picture..as for me i'm scared to death of hairdressers. ever since like i took this really long time growing my hair out, i went to salon with a picture, and they ended up giving me a friggin scene mullet. it was the worst. i haven't had a haircut since now i just trim my own bangs..


----------



## luvsic (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *autumnschild* 

 
_well in the picture her hair is the length they gave you. maybe she thought you wanted it exactly like the picture..as for me i'm scared to death of hairdressers. ever since like i took this really long time growing my hair out, i went to salon with a picture, and they ended up giving me a friggin scene mullet. it was the worst. i haven't had a haircut since now i just trim my own bangs.._

 
yes, but it's not the style I really wanted. I wanted it exactly like the picture...and in that picture SJP doesn't have very many, if any, layers at all. She chopped so many layers into my hair it looks like almost a bob. As for me, I've been indifferent with hairdressers cause most of them haven't given me stellar cuts but not bad ones either. I have had few who really screwed up my hair. But when they have, THEY HAVE. It's frustrating to have your hair effed up thanks to non-qualified "maestros" who don't listen to your needs, as a lot of us can relate to...


----------



## luvsic (Feb 13, 2009)

The empathy is making me feel better...really, ladies  thank you. Isn't it so frustrating when hairdressers just think they're the shit when their work is really...well, shit? It's the WORST when they just take scissors and exercise all talk and no action. One thing that was especially bad in the end was she teased my hair and gave me big texas hair at the crown. YETCH! My hands instinctively smoothed it down right after she finished...so I think she knew that I wasn't digging it.


----------



## sinergy (Feb 13, 2009)

you have to take into consideration your own hair texture when wanting an 'exact' look like someone elses. Did the stylist consult with you at all before the hair cut? thats usually when you get the length and style down and make sure that you both understand whats going to happen, now she is SUPPOSED to let you know if your hair will be able to style like that or not, and if the cut will lay the same on you. I mean seriously even if your hair isnt hard to manage not everyones will do everything, if that makes sense, also some styles do require heavier maintenance. I would call them and let them know your not happy with it, if nothing else maybe you can go in so someone can show you how to style it to get the best out of it for now. Your best bet wouldve been to let them know right then and there you werent happy tho. 

Toni & Guy have their signature shaggy or disconnected layered cuts and I know they arent for everyone but can look real cute. I am trying to grow one out now, last april I got about 5 inches cut off and heavy layers and it was nice for awhile, but I got over having those short layers pretty fast,  then I had to suck it up and let it grow out, now its kind of at an uneven stage, but at least its growing.


----------



## rachybloom (Feb 13, 2009)

Definitely go to Trader Joe's and get their Women's Formula Vitamins. You take them three times a day and it has a TON of Biotin in them which helps your hair grow faster. I'm so sorry this happened to you.. This is why I'll never switch stylists, I've found one who listens to what I say and doesn't do their own thing which is so damn annoying.


----------



## luvsic (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sinergy* 

 
_you have to take into consideration your own hair texture when wanting an 'exact' look like someone elses. Did the stylist consult with you at all before the hair cut? thats usually when you get the length and style down and make sure that you both understand whats going to happen, now she is SUPPOSED to let you know if your hair will be able to style like that or not, and if the cut will lay the same on you. I mean seriously even if your hair isnt hard to manage not everyones will do everything, if that makes sense, also some styles do require heavier maintenance. I would call them and let them know your not happy with it, if nothing else maybe you can go in so someone can show you how to style it to get the best out of it for now. Your best bet wouldve been to let them know right then and there you werent happy tho. 

Toni & Guy have their signature shaggy or disconnected layered cuts and I know they arent for everyone but can look real cute. I am trying to grow one out now, last april I got about 5 inches cut off and heavy layers and it was nice for awhile, but I got over having those short layers pretty fast,  then I had to suck it up and let it grow out, now its kind of at an uneven stage, but at least its growing._

 
Yes, she did, and she said it would look a lot like the picture. So I believed her. The thing was, I used to have long hair, and long layers (a bit past my chin), and what I described to her was to cut a similar look as just pulling back all my hair. Does that make sense? It looked really good when I just did that, and there weren't many layers in my hair when I did that, none shorter than my chin anyway. She didn't honor my "pull back hair" request at all, she just pretty much went scissor happy and cut a lot of short layers. I should have told her I didn't like it, but I didn't. I'm thinking of calling and complaining eventually. 

Anyway, i'm just bitter. It's going to take forever to grow out.

That whole short layered look...yep, definitely not for me. Even though it was kind of a disaster haircut, I guess I just know not to go to them next time.


----------



## luvsic (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rachybloom* 

 
_Definitely go to Trader Joe's and get their Women's Formula Vitamins. You take them three times a day and it has a TON of Biotin in them which helps your hair grow faster. I'm so sorry this happened to you.. This is why I'll never switch stylists, I've found one who listens to what I say and doesn't do their own thing which is so damn annoying._

 
How fast are we talking, girl? I realize it's not going to make my hair go from my chin to the floor in a week lol, but about how much a month?


----------



## vocaltest (Feb 13, 2009)

i work in a hairdressers, and we appreciate it if people are unhappy (which is not very often) that they make us aware of that. there probably isn't a whole lot they can do, but you might get a free cut and blow dry out of it for next time. i know its scary, but just call and ask to speak to the manager, and just say i'm really unhappy with the way its been cut, its far too short, is there any way of resolving this situation, such as different ways to style it etc.

as for it growing, you can't tell. your hair will grow as fast as it wants to go. i know that sounds shit and very blunt, but its true. most peoples hair grows on average an inch a month. as for biotin as someone has mentioned, i've read that it can give you horrendous breakouts. i bet when you hair drops down an inch or so you will like it


----------



## amyzon (Feb 13, 2009)

I've had some bad haircuts before, I can totally sympathize.  I can also tell you that after about a week and a half, you're going to feel much more comfortable with it and learn how to work with your new style.  The whole shock of your new length is going to go away, and your hair is going to settle a bit too.  You also should consider visiting a different salon and seeing if they have some suggestions on fixing the layers or the cut itself to something you're more happy with.  I know you're reluctant to lose more length, but if you're concerned about the way it looks, at least a better cut would grow out much more gracefully.  You can complain to the original salon, but personally I wouldn't want to accept a free cut to a place whose services I wasn't pleased with in the first place.  JMO.


----------



## luvsic (Feb 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_i work in a hairdressers, and we appreciate it if people are unhappy (which is not very often) that they make us aware of that. there probably isn't a whole lot they can do, but you might get a free cut and blow dry out of it for next time. i know its scary, but just call and ask to speak to the manager, and just say i'm really unhappy with the way its been cut, its far too short, is there any way of resolving this situation, such as different ways to style it etc.

as for it growing, you can't tell. your hair will grow as fast as it wants to go. i know that sounds shit and very blunt, but its true. most peoples hair grows on average an inch a month. as for biotin as someone has mentioned, i've read that it can give you horrendous breakouts. i bet when you hair drops down an inch or so you will like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks girl! your advice was really helpful....I am glad to hear that hair will grow about an inch a month..I heard that it usually grows a half inch a month, but I guess it really depends on your hair. I think I am going to start eating better and having a healthier diet..I don't know if I want to invest in Biotin, maybe i will just amp up the vitamin B (that's what it mostly is, right ) I think when it grows out a few inches, it'll look fine...and when it grows back to the length it was before I'll be happier too. 

Oh, and for now I've resolved with a mini-pouf at the top of my head for daily wear...at least until it grows out a little better. If I let it fall naturally, the side-sweep makes the haircut literally look manly, so this is a more feminine, cute and spunky alternative for now. I think now I will call in and explain to the manager how I didn't like it.


----------



## luvsic (Feb 14, 2009)

thanks amyzon. Yeah I won't be going back to T&G. They're just not for me.  ... I think I found a good one actually, I am going to check her out. She's been doing hair for 20 years so she knows a lot about it. Hope it works out for the better this time.


----------



## ruthless (Feb 15, 2009)

Breathe deeply, reach for a headband.

I'm never really happy with haircuts until they've grown out a bit. Chances are she was trying to impress you with her mastery of layers...

By all means let her know you're unhappy with the end result, but just remember to be reasonable about it. 

Hair dressers aren't mind readers, it's up to us to keep an eye on the process-I often stop new stylsts and ask them what they are doing, or re confirm what I want during the cut.

That being said I'm sorry you ended up with something that you don't feel pretty in-hope it grows out fast for you!


----------



## vocaltest (Feb 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luvsic* 

 
_Thanks girl! your advice was really helpful....I am glad to hear that hair will grow about an inch a month..I heard that it usually grows a half inch a month, but I guess it really depends on your hair. I think I am going to start eating better and having a healthier diet..I don't know if I want to invest in Biotin, maybe i will just amp up the vitamin B (that's what it mostly is, right ) I think when it grows out a few inches, it'll look fine...and when it grows back to the length it was before I'll be happier too. 

Oh, and for now I've resolved with a mini-pouf at the top of my head for daily wear...at least until it grows out a little better. If I let it fall naturally, the side-sweep makes the haircut literally look manly, so this is a more feminine, cute and spunky alternative for now. I think now I will call in and explain to the manager how I didn't like it._

 
Thats okay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Did you call in the end? 
I hate Toni & Guy. I wouldn't say all their stylists are bad, as there's a reason why they're one of the leading hairdressing salon chains in the world, but I do think they're overpriced. I also think their training is far too quick which might be a reason as to why so many people have had bad experiences there. Then again... you could argue that as they're a worldwide chain, there will be more people going to them, therefore the higher chances/reports of bad experiences!


----------



## luvsic (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_Thats okay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Did you call in the end? 
I hate Toni & Guy. I wouldn't say all their stylists are bad, as there's a reason why they're one of the leading hairdressing salon chains in the world, but I do think they're overpriced. I also think their training is far too quick which might be a reason as to why so many people have had bad experiences there. Then again... you could argue that as they're a worldwide chain, there will be more people going to them, therefore the higher chances/reports of bad experiences!_

 
Before work today, I went in and complained, actually. I told the manager just this: I was overwhelmed at first when I saw my hair so I just said I liked it/loved it, but after I slept on it for a few days it became very apparent how I was unhappy with it. I said she didn't follow the picture I gave her at all and cut too many layers. The manager was actually extremely nice, and offered to set me up with a consultation with her top stylist (who has won awards on her hair) so I can just get her advice on what I can do with it, and fix it if I want. I unfortunately don't want to even look at a pair of scissors for a while, she layered my hair so much I don't think there's anything more the top stylist can do at the moment without whacking it up to my ears. But at least maybe some advice and styling tips can help me deal with it in the mean time. 

Hmm, out of curiosity, what do you know about T&G? I heard from a co-worker they only know how to do like 5 haircuts...and that's it. I also went to a level 1 hair dresser and it already cost me 44 dollars, plus tip, so I gave her 50 pretty much. She said she had been working there for about 3 years now, but honestly, she was only 19 so I had a difficult time trusting her eye for hair. It did happen to be a disaster, but at least they are trying to comphensate for it. I'll update this post when I go to the appointment on Wed.


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks for the update and well done for going back.  It will be interesting to see what their top stylist says.  I hope you get some really useful ideas from the meeting.


----------



## luvsic (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 

 
_Thanks for the update and well done for going back.  It will be interesting to see what their top stylist says.  I hope you get some really useful ideas from the meeting._

 
Thanks!! I really hope the stylist gives me decent advice. I will be sure to update again once I finish seeing her!


----------



## vocaltest (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luvsic* 

 
_Before work today, I went in and complained, actually. I told the manager just this: I was overwhelmed at first when I saw my hair so I just said I liked it/loved it, but after I slept on it for a few days it became very apparent how I was unhappy with it. I said she didn't follow the picture I gave her at all and cut too many layers. The manager was actually extremely nice, and offered to set me up with a consultation with her top stylist (who has one awards on her hair) so I can just get her advice on what I can do with it, and fix it if I want. I unfortunately don't want to even look at a pair of scissors for a while, she layered my hair so much I don't think there's anything more the top stylist can do at the moment without whacking it up to my ears. But at least maybe some advice and styling tips can help me deal with it in the mean time. 

Hmm, out of curiosity, what do you know about T&G? I heard from a co-worker they only know how to do like 5 haircuts...and that's it. I also went to a level 1 hair dresser and it already cost me 44 dollars, plus tip, so I gave her 50 pretty much. She said she had been working there for about 3 years now, but honestly, she was only 19 (my age) so I had a difficult time trusting her eye for hair. It did happen to be a disaster, but at least they are trying to comphensate for it. I'll update this post when I go to the appointment on Wed._

 
See! Told you they'd be nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm glad its getting resolved. Well, as much as it can be!
I don't really know a great deal about them but I know that their training period is incredibly short. A friend of mine worked there for about a year and within 5 months she was 'qualified'. Even she herself didn't feel qualified. The trainee's at my work train for 18 months-1 year, and even then when they qualify they have to complete their NVQ3 and might not be on the salon floor full time. 
The 5 hair cut thing isn't true. If you put it broadly, essentially every hair is a bob cut to start with, and then the final cut is worked from there. When you train to be a hairdresser, you're not taught 'this is how you cut a style like jennifer anistons hairstyle', you're taught sectioning and how to work with it from there etc. You are taught how to specific cuts such as graduated bobs etc though. I don't know how the US hairdressing training is taught and what the exact specifications of the qualification are, but here to become a qualified hairdresser you do an NVQ2, which more or less to put it bluntly teaches you the basics - cutting, colouring, highlighting, colour theory, reception practises, blow drying, styling, products, perming etc. You aren't taught the more complicated things unless you do your NVQ3 where they teach you things such as 'chipping into', 'thinning out' etc. As the stylist you had is relatively young it wouldn't surprise me if she was fairly recently qualified and may not have known the 'mechanics' as it were of layering hair!


----------



## mochabean (Feb 16, 2009)

Hope you are able to get your haircut fixed.

I HATE it when I bring in a picture and specifically state this is how I want my hair to look like, then they don't follow it. But this practice happens a lot. 

I can sympathize with you girl! I think each of us on Specktra has had some kind of hair drama! I used to have long hair past my butt and wanted to go in to get a layered bob/boy haircut (that was in fashion many many years ago) When I got my haircut and the girl cut off a huge chunk of hair in the back where it was supposed to be layered. I never once noticed it b/c when she styled it, she put so much product in my hair and covered the big hole where the hair was supposed to be. But I went back the next day and demanded my refund and have someone else fixed it. They did fix it, but after that experience I told myself I was going to find myself a good hair stylist and stick to her.

The stylist I go to now I've been going to her for 5 years now. I'm extremely picky with my hair. I have the typical asian hair that is very coarse and dry. So I needed someone that knew how to cut my type of hair. The good stylists out there will offer free consultations. I highly suggest you go to them and talk to the stylist one on one to discuss your hair and how you want it cut. If they have any portfolios of their work, they usually show it to you. I have to travel almost an hour just to see my hair stylist, but it is SO WORTH it. I would never go to anyone else or have another person touch my hair! LOL! Heck, if she moved, I'd probably follow her! Just kidding.


----------



## luvsic (Feb 20, 2009)

*UPDATE: it's fixed!*

Hey everyone, 

I want to thank you for your support and input. Fortunately, I went to my hair appointment today and the stylist fixed my hair...it looks pretty decent right now, not exactly what I wanted, but I am happy about it and I made sure I told her. It looks very much like the picture now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now I want to enjoy this hair style while I still have it before I grow it out again! I have in mind what kind of style I want next time and it's pretty!

Thank you again you guys!

vocaltest, thanks for your information! it was very useful. 

And Mochabean, lol, on the contrary I have really course and frizzy Asian hair. Over the years it has become softer and straighter, but not pretty and sleek like you imagine typical Asian hair to be...It's good that you found a good stylist though!


----------



## aleksis210 (Feb 20, 2009)

I don't have any advice, but I thought I'd share a little story that will _hopefully_ make you feel better. 

About 2 years ago I wanted victoria beckham's new bob..My hair started out very long maybe 3-4 inches past my shoulders blades and blonde (it was very healthy too!) I brought in ohhh I don't know maybe 4 pictures of the cut from all angles. I asked her very sternly "Are you sure you're going to be able to do the cut?" she was VERY confident, well the front ended up being about an inch ABOVE my chin and the back was butchered...it looked like a man's haircut ...she cut the layers all the way up to the crown..I basically had a 50 year old man's haircut but with a few longer pieces in the front on top of that the color was HORRIBLE it was like blotchy/ashy brown when I specifically wanted a "deep mocha" brown...I mean I would have done a much better job with no experience..I was kind of in shock the first day, but the next day I was devasted...I think I cried for a week and I do not cry easily, to tolerate the cut I took the front pieces and kind of combed them behind my ears so that it just looked like a normal pixie cut, oh and I re-dyed it myself and the color was awesome..

It finally grew out to about an inch past my shoulders maybe like 8 months to a year later..well I went to a different girl to get it back blonde and she turned my hair YELLOW... like canary yellow(and my har is already naturally blonde mind you...)...I told this girl exactly what I wanted as well and again I was not listened too...SO I basically took all my anger out on this girl and told her she needed a new job because she sucked at doing hair and I was going to make sure that EVERYONE knew about it. 

So my hair is finally long...about right past my shoulder blades and a normal colored blonde (thanks to me!). Basically I feel your pain...I was traumatized and seriously now have a complex about going to the salon. I just don't understand how someone can go to school, work for a few years, have a picture be brought in for them and STILL suck..._and_ get HIRED somewhere on top of that! Your hair will take time to grow out, but trust me it will grow back! My hair probably took a year to grow to this length, but yours may take less as it's probably not nearly as short as mine was....feel better! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oh and p.s. both of the girls I mentioned had only been working for 3 years and were very young as well so maybe that'll be a red flag for next time! lol


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks for the update.  I'm really pleased that everything worked out for you in the end and that you've got the style you want - awasome!


----------



## barbie.doll (Feb 22, 2009)

I think that you should just call and complain. Tell her that you liked how it was styled, but the next day, after it had gone down, you did not like the way she cut it at all. You totally have the right to do that. I sure as hell would! I take pride in my long hair... and I too would be wrecked if someone had cut it badly... because it does take time to grow your hair out! 

But, I would try Biotin as well. I know some gals who use it and they say it works well! You never know! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And also, when you can afford hair extensions, you can always get those too. I bought some Euronext Remy hair extensions (18") from Sally's, and they're great! They are kind of pricey (I paid $85 for mine), but they are human hair and are very soft and natual looking. You could not even tell I had extensions in. They blend really well and you can put them in for length or volume. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But definitely complain if you still don't like it! Trust me, you'll feel a lot better if you do. I know how you feel because I've also been in your place... I totally hated the cut but was too nice to tell them that I did. The next time you see the stylist doing something wrong, tell them! It is _your_ hair and you'll be wearing it, not them.


----------



## ~whathehair~ (Feb 25, 2009)

So Sorry to hear about your cut, That has happened to me several times & when getting a perm which shortens it even more. So I have been doing my own trimming lol.

Also Trader Joe's has Tea Tree Tingle Shampoo & Conditioner that has great stuff in it.  Another thing is eating plenty of greens, white kidney beans, & fruit smoothies really seemed to make my hair grow faster! amazingly so.

http://www.ukhairdressers.com/ if you have time please if you see the cut they gave you here please share! I have naturally curly hair so I worry that the "IN" styles that are so short, cropped, like Sarah Harding, P!nk, agyness would just look odd on me. My hair is long however so I always view those as fun looking cuts.


----------



## Miss QQ (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm glad you like your hair now. You are right, you should enjoy it before it grows out again.

I hate getting a haircut. When I was young, I nearly always came out of the salon absolutely devastated with my new haircut. Then I kept my hair long in my teens and basically just trim my hair so the style was maintained. Two years ago, I cut my hair into a bob and had about 8 haircuts since and all were fine. Disaster struck on Monday, 23rd Feb 09. I had a terrible haircut and I now look like a complete nerd/country pumpkin... My hair was initially up till my shoulder but with layers at the bottom. Now it is just below my ears, and thick and straight all around. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 After this traumatic experience (it's like revisiting my childhood haircut experiences), I really feel like keeping my hair long again. However, it would almost a year to grow it out.


----------

